
Interim OS: steals conceptually from Lisp machines and Plan 9 - pmoriarty
https://github.com/mntmn/interim
======
warrenm
It's not "stealing", it's "adapting"

And honestly: with as old as Plan 9 & Lisp are ... can you really call using
_any_ of those ideas "stealing"?

